# Inshore fishing help?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK I suck at fishing, especially inshore. So you inshore folks, what areas on the map below should hold fish this time of year? Creeks (after all this rain)? 
Just looking for ideas, not secret spots.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Any of the areas in the Blue!! Sorry Had Too!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I've taken a Sharpie and put an X on the side of my boat.

X marks the spot.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Concentrate on creek mouths, points, and drop-off's.

Even with all of the rain that we've had, you can still find clear water way back in the back of some of the creeks or in deeper water. 

Muddy bottoms or bottoms with a lot of decaying leaves will be best, especially if we can get some sunny days.

Work the entire water column and work your lure slower than slow.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd head straight for the pass and drop some cut mullet, cracked crab, or live pinfish or croaker down for bull redfish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn Phillip, come see me when you have time


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Damn Phillip, come see me when you have time


AND then you can come see me... together if we collaborate we will be unstoppable mu ha ha ha mu ha ha ha :thumbup:

I like what 60 said that's good info:yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> AND then you can come see me... together if we collaborate we will be unstoppable mu ha ha ha mu ha ha ha :thumbup:
> 
> I like what 60 said that's good info:yes:


Have you fished our area before?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Have you fished our area before?


What does that have to do with the price of Matrix shad in China?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

put me in wolf or perdido bay( FL side ) and ill accept that challenge and sure Ill use Matrix hahaha and YES I have fished YOUR area b4:shutup::laughing:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure is a cocky little shit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

*accept


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> *accept


I can't read his drivel. Hell, spell check laughs.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

no no not cocky... confident try to read it in a not so negative way think positive this is fishing for goodness sake


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Phillip 
as soon as your ready Ill put you on the water and we can go catch some fish all I ask is a little bit of help with gas if you don't mind. I promise to dump as much info as I can to you and let you use all my rods, reels, and tackle, just bring your game face and prepare to have some fun.

get a feel for inshore fishing with GLOOMIS NRX, GLX AND GL2 RODS matched with SHIMANO REELS just to make things a little bit more fun.

in this trip you will see just like most have seen Im not here to throw anything in anyone's faces but here to have fun and show others a good time while making new friends unfortunately I've made some folks not so happy for whatever reasons they have but that's neither here nor there when your line starts to sing.

here is my number
Josh at 650 201-4604
anyone can call me if they would like to talk fishing, go fishing, or even just go shopping to go fishing, or come over for a fish cook-out after doing any of the above.


----------

